# Tips on using ASF's search function



## Joe Blow

I have started this thread to help everyone get the most out of ASF's site search function. Tracking down the information you are looking for can be a challenging task, and in order to do it effectively there are some tips and tricks that people may not be aware of that can help you zero in on the information you are seeking.

*SEARCHING ONLY THREAD TITLES*

Sometimes, particularly in the case of particular stocks, people are searching for keywords that they specifically remember being in the thread title. Most of the searches people do on ASF relate to particular stocks. In fact, some of the most common feedback I get on the site search is that people find it difficult to find the official thread on a particular stock as searching for the name of a stock or its ASX code using the regular search pulls up every single thread it was mentioned in.

Overcoming this problem is easy.

Firstly, forget about the main search in the navigation bar. It is good for more general searches but for tracking down more specific information the 'Advanced Search' is the way to go. To get to the advanced search, click on 'Search' in the navigation bar and then click on 'Advanced Search'. 







Once at the 'Advanced Search' you will see a box titled 'Search by Key Word' at the top left. Just below the search box you will see a drop down box with two options, 'Search Entire Posts' and 'Search Titles Only'. Simply enter the name and/or ASX code of the company you are looking for, select 'Search Titles Only' from the drop down box and click 'Search Now' at the bottom of the page.






Your search results should only return thread titles containing the company's name and/or ASX code (depending on what information you entered in the search box).

Keep in mind that you need not be searching for a thread on a particular stock to make effective use of the thread title search, but *any* thread where you can remember keywords in the thread title.

I will close this thread until I add a few more vital tips and then I will open it for questions. If anyone would like to request that I cover a particular aspect of the site search in this thread, please PM your suggestion to me.


----------



## Joe Blow

*SITE SEARCH, FORUM SEARCH, THREAD SEARCH*

How many people knew that you could not only search the entire site, but also specific forums and even individual threads? Probably not many, but its true. 

Let me walk you through it.

The site search, of course, is most easily accessed through the drop down search box in the navigation bar above or by going to 'Advanced Search'. 

But what if you want to search a particular forum for something? Simply enter the forum you wish to search and click on 'Search this Forum' at the top right of the list of threads.






This option will only search that particular forum for the keywords you specify. Very helpful in tracking down information in one particular forum.

Want to search through a particular thread for information contained within? Then use the thread search. Simply click on the thread you wish to search and then click on 'Search this Thread' at the top right of the first post to search through the entire thread to find any instances of keywords you specify. 






This option is very useful for scouring threads with hundreds or even thousands of posts to find specific information that you may ordinarily have to track down by clicking through page after page. Definitely a time saver!


----------



## Joe Blow

*SEARCH BY KEYWORD AND AUTHOR*

As many ASF members know, you can search the forums for particular keywords or for posts by a particular ASF member, but did you know that you can search for a particular keyword in a post by a specific ASF member?

How does it work?

Simply go to 'Advanced Search' and then enter both the keyword/s you are searching for in the 'Key Word(s)' box and the user name of the ASF member whose posts you would like to search in the 'User Name' box. Then simply set the search options you prefer in the options below this, press 'Search Now' and you are done!






This search would search for posts by Joe Blow with the keyword 'search' in them. It would search all threads of any age, show results as threads rather than individual posts and search all open forums on ASF.


----------



## steve2222

Hi Joe,

A post I was reading referred me to another thread only by it's thread number.

How do you search or go to a thread when you only have it's assigned number?


----------



## Julia

Joe, a couple of days ago I was looking for the thread "Coal - Where to Now?"
Typed this into the Search box - no matches
Used Advanced Search - still no matches.
The thread definitely exists.

???


----------



## Joe Blow

steve2222 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> A post I was reading referred me to another thread only by it's thread number.
> 
> How do you search or go to a thread when you only have it's assigned number?




Hi Steve. The correct syntax is www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=xxx where xxx is the thread number.



Julia said:


> Joe, a couple of days ago I was looking for the thread "Coal - Where to Now?"
> Typed this into the Search box - no matches
> Used Advanced Search - still no matches.
> The thread definitely exists.
> 
> ???




Hi Julia,

When you use the Advanced Search and are searching for a thread title ensure that you have changed the drop down box just below the 'Search by Key Word' text area from 'Search Entire Posts' to 'Search Titles Only'. Also, try and use only the key word in the title. In this case it is 'coal'. When I searched thread titles only for 'coal' the thread you mentioned came up as the first result.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> I have started this thread to help everyone get the most out of ASF's site search function. Tracking down the information you are looking for can be a challenging task, and in order to do it effectively there are some tips and tricks that people may not be aware of that can help you zero in on the information you are seeking.
> 
> *SEARCHING ONLY THREAD TITLES*
> 
> Sometimes, particularly in the case of particular stocks, people are searching for keywords that they specifically remember being in the thread title. Most of the searches people do on ASF relate to particular stocks. In fact, some of the most common feedback I get on the site search is that people find it difficult to find the official thread on a particular stock as searching for the name of a stock or its ASX code using the regular search pulls up every single thread it was mentioned in.
> 
> Overcoming this problem is easy.
> 
> Firstly, forget about the main search in the navigation bar. It is good for more general searches but for tracking down more specific information the 'Advanced Search' is the way to go. To get to the advanced search, click on 'Search' in the navigation bar and then click on 'Advanced Search'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once at the 'Advanced Search' you will see a box titled 'Search by Key Word' at the top left. Just below the search box you will see a drop down box with two options, 'Search Entire Posts' and 'Search Titles Only'. Simply enter the name and/or ASX code of the company you are looking for, select 'Search Titles Only' from the drop down box and click 'Search Now' at the bottom of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your search results should only return thread titles containing the company's name and/or ASX code (depending on what information you entered in the search box).
> 
> Keep in mind that you need not be searching for a thread on a particular stock to make effective use of the thread title search, but *any* thread where you can remember keywords in the thread title.
> 
> I will close this thread until I add a few more vital tips and then I will open it for questions. If anyone would like to request that I cover a particular aspect of the site search in this thread, please PM your suggestion to me.




Can't get the search results you want by using the simple site search?

Use the Advanced Search and search by thread title! It's quick, easy and fun for the whole family!

Please refer to the quoted post above for further details!


----------



## Joe Blow

I have made a very minor but what I hope will be a very useful change to ASF's main drop down search box.

There is now a checkbox which, when checked, will allow you to only *search thread titles* for your particular search term(s). This will narrow down your search considerably and give you fewer but far more targetted/relevant results.

Hope many of you find this useful!


----------



## steve2222

Hi Joe,

How do you search for a particular phrase eg 'range bars'? So I only want posts that have these two words together. Putting the two words in "" still brings up posts where the 2 words appear anywhere in the post but not necessarily together.


----------



## Joe Blow

steve2222 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> How do you search for a particular phrase eg 'range bars'? So I only want posts that have these two words together. Putting the two words in "" still brings up posts where the 2 words appear anywhere in the post but not necessarily together.




Hi Steve,

I have just modified the ASF search engine to recognise boolean searches and have reindexed all of the threads and posts.

Try searching for "range bars" (with the quotes) again, being sure to check the box that says "Show Posts", rather than "Show Threads".

You should now get the search results you are after.


----------



## Joe Blow

The search box above the Navigation Bar (see image below) has now been modified so that it only searches thread titles. This should assist those who are searching for threads on particular stocks. Just enter the three letter ASX code or the name of the company and the search results returned will only be those threads with the specific search term (e.g. RIO) in the thread title. 

The drop down search box has not been modified in this way and in order to do thread title only searches the "Search Titles Only" checkbox must be checked before searching.






As always, for more complex searches, please use the Advanced Search.


----------



## bigdog

Joe, I really have difficulty searching for companies at times

Can you please check

John


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe, I really have difficulty searching for companies at times
> 
> Can you please check
> 
> John



John, enter the ASX code in the search box and be sure to check the box immediately below that says "Search titles only".

Only threads with that ASX code in the thread title will be returned in the search results.

Let me know how you go.


----------



## bigdog

Joe  

One of the reasons for why my searches are NOT successful is the default tick in [search this forum only]

When I remove the tick my searches work (must remove for every search)

Can you remove the default tick in [search this forum only]


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi John,

When you perform a search from within a particular forum (or a thread in that forum), the "Search this forum only" checkbox will always be checked by default.

However, when you are located on the Home Page or the Forum Home you will not see that option at all. I recommend you perform all your site wide searches from those two locations. Wherever you are on ASF, it is only one click to get to either of them.

Please let me know if you need any further help.


----------



## BlindSquirrel

Is there any chance of adding the option to filter search results by date? I keep clicking on links from more than 5 years ago where the information is well and truly stale.


----------



## Joe Blow

BlindSquirrel said:


> Is there any chance of adding the option to filter search results by date? I keep clicking on links from more than 5 years ago where the information is well and truly stale.




There is but you need to go to the Advanced Search which you can find by clicking the "More" button at the bottom of the drop down search box. You can filter by date by using the "Newer Than" option on that page.


----------



## BlindSquirrel

Bless your cotton socks Joe! Thanks!

I was trying to re-sort the responses after the search


----------



## frugal.rock

G'day Joe,

For some extra functionality on the search for stocks, can there be a search stock threads only check box?
Or similar

An example is;   a ticker of MAY.
A search of thread title only using MAY brings numerous irrelevant hits such as competition pages.

I think I found the stock thread at the bottom of the third search page, despite it probably being the most MAY titled thread posted in.
So  even most recent postings threads can be way off in the bowels of the search abyss.

Or perhaps a sort by most recent posting check box?
I  dunno, but in this case I could remember the ticker was Melbana, so searched that instead.

Cheers.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

frugal.rock said:


> G'day Joe,
> 
> For some extra functionality on the search for stocks, can there be a search stock threads only check box?
> Or similar
> 
> An example is;   a ticker of MAY.
> A search of thread title only using MAY brings numerous irrelevant hits such as competition pages.
> 
> I think I found the stock thread at the bottom of the third search page, despite it probably being the most MAY titled thread posted in.
> So  even most recent postings threads can be way off in the bowels of the search abyss.
> 
> Or perhaps a sort by most recent posting check box?
> I  dunno, but in this case I could remember the ticker was Melbana, so searched that instead.
> 
> Cheers.



That may only be a problem for May.

gg


----------



## rederob

frugal.rock said:


> G'day Joe,
> 
> For some extra functionality on the search for stocks, can there be a search stock threads only check box?
> Or similar
> 
> An example is;   a ticker of MAY.
> A search of thread title only using MAY brings numerous irrelevant hits such as competition pages.
> 
> I think I found the stock thread at the bottom of the third search page, despite it probably being the most MAY titled thread posted in.
> So  even most recent postings threads can be way off in the bowels of the search abyss.
> 
> Or perhaps a sort by most recent posting check box?
> I  dunno, but in this case I could remember the ticker was Melbana, so searched that instead.
> 
> Cheers.



I have the same issue searching for "Gold".


----------



## Joe Blow

frugal.rock said:


> G'day Joe,
> 
> For some extra functionality on the search for stocks, can there be a search stock threads only check box?
> Or similar
> 
> An example is;   a ticker of MAY.
> A search of thread title only using MAY brings numerous irrelevant hits such as competition pages.
> 
> I think I found the stock thread at the bottom of the third search page, despite it probably being the most MAY titled thread posted in.
> So  even most recent postings threads can be way off in the bowels of the search abyss.
> 
> Or perhaps a sort by most recent posting check box?
> I  dunno, but in this case I could remember the ticker was Melbana, so searched that instead.
> 
> Cheers.




The solution to your problem is the "Title Only Search". See below. I have checked the box in the screenshot for illustration purposes.




99.9% of my searches are title only searches because I am always looking for threads so i search for keywords in the thread title and I always instantly get the results I am after. Just put "MAY" in the search box, check the "Search titles only" box and click search. The "Mayne Group" thread will be the first result returned.

I only use the regular search when I am looking for something someone has posted in a specific post, and these searches will almost always be accompanied by the forum member's username which is entered where it says "Member" in the screenshot above. This will search for a particular word or phrase posted by that specific member.

See where it says "Everywhere" in the screenshot above? If you click that and are searching from within a thread, you'll see the following:




You can use those options to further refine your search so you are only searching particular areas of the forum. You can even search for something within the thread you are viewing.

The search is more powerful than people sometimes give it credit for, but like all search engines you have to tinker with the options to make the most of it. If you click "Advanced Search" you get a whole array of other options. 

Spend some time with the search. It wants to be your friend, but you have to explore it fully to really understand it and get the most out of it.


----------



## frugal.rock

Joe Blow said:


> The solution to your problem is the "Title Only Search".



I didn't mention it, but ~ 99.9% of my searches are title only searches, with the check box ticked. The example was a title only search.


Joe Blow said:


> 99.9% of my searches are title only searches



It seems to be the common search preference.

Can the title only search be checked by default ?
Not sure if that's easy or not.



Joe Blow said:


> Just put "MAY" in the search box, check the "Search titles only" box and click search. The "Mayne Group" thread will be the first result returned.



My exact process.
Only issue, I wasn't searching for Mayne Group. 😬
Or any May monthly competition threads.



frugal.rock said:


> An example is; a ticker of MAY.
> A search of thread title only using MAY brings numerous irrelevant hits such as competition pages.





frugal.rock said:


> in this case I could remember the ticker was Melbana



My apologies for incorrect terminology, the ticker code was MAY,  company name Melbana.

I guess, my thoughts are, on a stock forum, I would think a title only search would default to displaying stock ticker code threads first, followed by most recent instance of that search string etc



Joe Blow said:


> Spend some time with the search. It wants to be your friend,



I only know one Dave at the moment.
I'm gonna name my new friend  "Ser Dave Sergio" 😉


----------



## Joe Blow

I understand your concerns. Searching can sometimes be tricky, especially for ASX codes like MAY and AND.  In these cases I just search thread titles for company names. The challenges can be overcome with creatine thinking.

The problem is that no matter what I do to change it some users are going to be unhappy. For example, if I pre-check the "Search titles only", I will have some users posting in this thread saying, "Your search is broken, it is only searching thread titles not post content." I don't mean this as an insult to anyone, but most people don't read detail. Take the monthly competition, almost nobody reads the rules. I guarantee you that with a pre-checked "Search titles only" checkbox, some people would not read the text next to the checkbox.

Do you use the Advanced Search at all? Or is it too much hassle to navigate to a dedicated search page?


----------



## Joe Blow

Just another approach I mentioned briefly in my post the other night. If you click into the "Stocks I-P" forum and the search for "MAY" like this:




You will get these results:




By clicking into the relevant forum and selecting "This forum" as the area you wish to search, you will not get all the MAY competition threads. Just another tactic to get more focused results with an extra click.


----------



## frugal.rock

Joe Blow said:


> Do you use the Advanced Search at all? Or is it too much hassle to navigate to a dedicated search page?



I usually just use goggle site search... unless already logged in to the site.
Thanks Joe, I appreciate your efforts.


----------

